# Canal+ or Gol tv?



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm a little confused as to which tv channels to buy in Spain. At the moment I have British SKY but I'm moving house next week to a new apartment that won't have a big enough dish for us to receive the channels so I'm looking at the different tv options here in Spain. Does anyone know what the differences are between canal+ and gol tv in terms of what premier league matches are shown? 

Also, ono do a very good deal at the moment where the whole package of internet, phone and tv including gol is €48/mes. Would I be able to add canal+ to that deal and is it worth it or do they both pretty much show the same things?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

michoon said:


> Does anyone know what the differences are between canal+ and gol tv in terms of what premier league matches are shown?


You may be best going to their individual websites...
I think canal+ do a few more live matches than GOL, and I know that FACUp are on Canal+ Futbol


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Both are good. Canal+ is quite focussed on the Spanish and English games it seems, whereas on Gol Television I have seen Belgian, Dutch, Portuguese etc games as well + games from lower divisions in Spain. There is a promotion here in Catalunya (although I assume it will be for the entire country?) where you can get two subscriptions to Gol for the price of one, so if a friend of yours gets Gol you can get it as well (or vice versa). It was a new year's action so I guess the deadline is coming close.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

michoon said:


> Hi guys, I'm a little confused as to which tv channels to buy in Spain. At the moment I have British SKY but I'm moving house next week to a new apartment that won't have a big enough dish for us to receive the channels so I'm looking at the different tv options here in Spain. Does anyone know what the differences are between canal+ and gol tv in terms of what premier league matches are shown?
> 
> Also, ono do a very good deal at the moment where the whole package of internet, phone and tv including gol is €48/mes. Would I be able to add canal+ to that deal and is it worth it or do they both pretty much show the same things?
> 
> Thanks for any replies


Be careful with these combined offers because they always jack the price up after a while - that happened to us, it went up to nearly €100 a month and when we cancelled the TV element it was only €7 a month cheaper! Better to get a TDT (freeview) receiver and then buy in the subscription channels you want.


----------

